# Have You Ever Been To An NBDL Game?



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm just curious here if anyone has actually attended an NBDL game. I'd just like to here some people talk about how the environment is, and how different it is from an NBA game.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

went to one when they had a franchise in Greenville. As far as number of people - It was worse than going to a minor league hockey game. I've heard that it's different from city to city though. Also depends on what night you go. Oh, and as far as comparing it to a NBA game. hahahahahahaha....


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Wow that's it? Come on, I expected more people to post their feedback on all this.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It's because there is a "D-League" forum now, Turkish Delight. Since it's been changed to the NBADL, it's apart of the NBA now.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

HKF said:


> It's because there is a "D-League" forum now, Turkish Delight. Since it's been changed to the NBADL, it's apart of the NBA now.


I see that, but it wouldn't hurt people to reply to this thread if they are skimming through this forum IMO. 
Anyways, that's fine. I guess from now on I'll save the NBDL topics for that forum.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Its a J.V. games, whose gonna care.


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

I can give you 50 million plus reasons Rafel Alston cares.


Anyway, I have been to over 50 D-League games, maybe more.

The big thing that bothers me is how friendly they introduce the teams, introducing the rosters of both teams like it's some friendly competition.

NO! DON'T DO THAT! The opposing team is the ENEMY!! Play something the theme to Halloween when they are introduced.

And only introduce the starters.


----------

